# Anyone got mud machine bi/tri claws?



## screwgreen

The more I hear about the mud machine bi/tri claw, I think the more I like them. What do they compare to zillas and other tires?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

They are heavy and aggressive, but ride pretty smooth. They are def. a pure mud tire, not to be catagorized (IMO) w/ less aggressive tires like Zilla's etc...

Here's how I look at it. If you want an aggr. tire, but want to stay to a shorter size, and keep a fairly smooth ride, then the Claws are a good choice over backs (which arent smooth on anything) and even laws, which seem to be a little more rough riding in smaller sizes. 

Now I will say, these tires dig down and hook up. If there's a bottom they will find it. That being said, if you get in bottomless stuff dont nail the throttle, just keep an easy thumb and let them do the work. We had a muddy hill climb competition once and no one could touch me. I was the only quad that could top the hill w/ ease. There werent very many trucks that made it up either. And I think only 1 other quad finnaly made it, and he was running bi-claws on all 4. Didnt quite make it up as easy as I did but he did make it.

I think I have a picture somewhere of my X425 w/ the B/T Claws... let me search.


----------



## lilbigtonka

like polaris said they are nothing short of good ol laws or backs in that size tires.....they climb like a billy goat also.....my buddy has 27 laws and i had bi tris once upon a time and they were neck and neck in the nasty and will say if they made them in a 30 i would prolly still have em......great great tire and wear like iron.......


----------



## Polaris425

Correct ^ They do wear very well. They have a harder compound. Probably what makes them dig and hook up really well.


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## Polaris425

28/33 lbs F&R respectively.


----------



## screwgreen

Perfect for my big bear, or should I be looking at a 28inch tire

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

what size big bear ya got only reason i ask is because back in the day they were smaller then 400cc.....but if you have a 400 they will be fine on it since that bike is gear sorta low......but what kind of riding do you do.....the only thing in 28 size for mudding is law or backs for the most part but they are also a bit rougher riding then the bi tris......i think for that bike the bi tris will perform awesome and honestly from 27 to 28 your only gaining 1/2 an in......in reality


----------



## screwgreen

03 big bear 400 that i later plan on doing a clutch kit, HMF, and k and n. Ill say i do 65% mud and 35%trails. Maybe a little more mud, not sure and the mud I ride in is like swampy stuff and ponds/ lakes and the mushy ends of ponds/lakes and clay.


----------



## Polaris425

hmmm. In that case you might be better off w/ something thats going to paddle well, like the laws... I dunno.


----------



## screwgreen

From other review, people said mud machines paddle good. Thats why I was gonna go with them.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

the tris do paddle decent the bi's not so much....i mean they would suit the clay great and climb outta steeper ponds much better then laws but like polaris said the laws are gonna do the rest a bit better especially in soupy lake/pond bottoms either way make sure you do wides in whatever you choose on the back for sure


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah the tri will paddle pretty well, but the bi's are skinnier and dont have as long of a bar across the tire, so they tend to dig a little more. I'm sure you will be just fine w/ them though. They are a mean tire for sure. My 425 expedition handled them fine but it was a manual shift 5-speed w/ a pretty low 1st gear. You bear auto or manual?


----------



## screwgreen

bear manual. First gear is stout in this thing


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea you ain't got nothing to worry about 

the wetter the better


----------



## BFsmiley

i got a set on my boys praire 650 he pretty much walk circes around of but he ways 60 pounds they do real good in ponds an bottom land as long as you dont bottom out you can go any where you want tri on back bi on front


----------



## screwgreen

hmmm.. im really considering these if I dont come across a good deal on laws


----------



## dookie

I had a set on my brute with no clutch work and never had an issuse. They wear like iron really hard compond. I thought they were a great tire. I run backs now and they dig alittle better but the bi/tri are very close. My 2cents


----------



## jprzr

So do the bi/tri claws measure to a true 27 or they bigger or smaller thought bout trying them out


----------



## Polaris425

Seems to me liked remember them being pretty close.


----------



## jprzr

Ok thanks man cause I know sum tires aren't true to size but either way I think that's what Iam gettin


----------



## Golfman

I have them on my Kawasaki Teryx and love them. They wear very well, ride good for such an aggressive tire, and do very well in mud. I just wish they come in a 30 inch version. I think you will be pleased. Good luck!


----------



## Golfman

*2010 Teryx with Tri Claw/Bi Claw*

Here is a photo of my Teryx. Tires are nice.


----------



## dantegray

How did they do in snow? Im replacing 28x12x12 mudlites.


----------



## mud PRO 700*

I currently have these tires, I'm about to put them on a suzuki 500. But I also have some 28" Vampire EDLs. Can't decide which I should put on it?? Any help. I have tried just about every tire out there except these, and whichever I don't put on my bike I'm selling. I eventually want to try both of these, but can't decide which one for right now.. Help?


----------



## Polaris425

The claws IMO would be better, especially for backing out of holes.


----------



## Rosen32

I recently bought a 08 750 bf, has 27" mud machines. Only rode in MN snow so far. UN-Stopable.


----------

